# あなたを愛してくれた世界で唯私



## JapanForever

Hi there,

I would like to know something about this sentence:
あなたを愛してくれた世界で唯私

(For the context, that's one character talking to another about their relationship)

Is the right translation:
"I'm am the only one who loved you in this world."
Or 
"I only loved you in this world."


Thanks for your answers


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"あなたを愛してくれた世界で唯私" makes no sense.
It is no wonder you translated it in that way.
Possibly, this might be the translation from another language?

"あなた*は*愛してくれた、世界でただ私*を*"

This means "You (have) loved only me in the world."
The subject of "... してくれた" should be the second or third person, not "I."


----------



## JapanForever

I wonder if the right construction of the sentence isn't more this:
世界で唯一あなたを愛してくれた私
I wonder if it does the same. 
Is the construction better? It would be odd that 世界で would be at the ending of the sentence.


----------



## karlalou

JapanForever said:


> あなたを愛してくれた世界で唯私


No Japanese say this..


JapanForever said:


> 世界で唯一あなたを愛してくれた私


あなたを愛してくれた○○ says "○○ loved you". Here, あなたを is object of 愛してくれた, and when a noun comes directly after this phrase, this phrase modifies the noun, so あなたを愛してくれた世界 says "the world which loved you (for you)", and あなたを愛してくれた私 says "I who loved you (for you)", in addition to it, this sounds very strange because the expression ～してくれる・た is always used to describe an action the speaker side received to convey a feeling of thankfulness.

So, to mean "you loved me and I'm thankful about it", the word order should be 私を愛してくれたあなた. 私を愛してくれた is an adjective phrase modifying あなた.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Um, as I said, it's not "あなた*を*愛してくれた."

(If you want to say "Only I loved you," then you should say "あなたを愛した," not "愛してくれた.")

"世界でただ私を愛してくれたあなた" is like
"you, who loved only me in the world."

"あなた*は*愛してくれた、世界でただ私*を*" is an inversion,
and the normal order is "あなたは、世界でただ私一人を愛してくれた."

Anyway, the word order in Japanese is quite different from that in English, and probably in French as well.

Because of that, many Japanese people have trouble understanding European languages like English and French.

In those languages, "in the world" is at the end of the sentence in many cases, but in Japanese, it sounds awkward.
It would be OK in an extreme inversion, though.


----------



## JapanForever

So ( 世界で aside) it is "You only loved me" or "I only loved you?"

I think in this sentence, 世界で is only there to emphasize the situation.

Like "I only loved you/You only love me" and it wouldn't matter if 世界 was in the sentence or not.


----------



## karlalou

JapanForever said:


> So ( 世界で aside) it is "You only loved me" or "I only loved you?"


Since it says してくれた (showing gratitude (for loving, in this case)), it's *odd to think the subject is "I"*, because then it's like saying I loved you and you are thankful about it.

It's natural to guess that the sentence is written by a non-native and is trying to say "You loved only me and I'm thankful about it.



JapanForever said:


> I think in this sentence, 世界で is only there to emphasize the situation.
> 
> Like "I only loved you/You only love me" and it wouldn't matter if 世界 was in the sentence or not.


I agree.



> あなたを愛してくれた世界で唯私


So, this を here never works unless it's saying "I am thankful to the world which_ loved you_. を is a particle to indicate the object of the verb. It should be は or が (or etc.) to indicate the subject. If it's a poem or song lyrics, then this word might be breaking at between 愛してくれた and 世界で, but then it still needs to be *は *or *が* instead of を to mean YOU loved (only me). Also 唯私 doesn't make sense. We don't even know how to read it. It makes me imagine that someone knows a little about Japanese omitted a couple of words from a typical poetic word ただひとり私だけ.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

First, what is it that you want to say?
What Japanese sentence, or English sentence do you want to say?

In Japanese, the word order itself doesn't matter so much.
"あなた*を*" object
"あなた*は*" or "あなた*が*" subject
This is all.

And the subject of "... してくれた" is the second or third person.
So, I thought "あなた*を*愛してくれた世界で唯私" should be "あなた*は*愛してくれた、私*を*."
Of course, these are just the opposite.

If you want to say "Only I loved you," then it should be "私だけがあなたを愛した," not "私だけがあなたを愛してくれた."

The point is just "は" or "を," and "... してくれた."

Anyway, what do you want to say?

If you want to use "... してくれた," then "あなた*は*私*を*愛してくれた."
"私はあなたを愛してくれた" sounds weird.
This is just a matter of "... してくれた," and it doesn't matter which loved which.
Of course, what they mean are the opposite.

Only I loved you 私だけ*が*あなた*を*愛した。
You loved only me あなた*は*私だけ*を*愛して*くれた*。　あなた*は*私だけ*を*愛した。 Both are OK.


----------



## JapanForever

Maybe 世界で唯一あなた*(を*)愛してくれた*(私) *are typos. For the context and give a clear idea of the subject, the entire sentence is like this.
"それは私だ. 世界で唯一あなた*を*愛してくれた*私"*

I think it is a bit redundant to add *私 *at the ending of the sentence. I don't know if that's clearer.


----------



## karlalou

JapanForever said:


> Maybe 世界で唯一あなた*(を*)愛してくれた*(私) *are typos. For the context and give a clear idea of the subject, the entire sentence is like this.
> "それは私だ. 世界で唯一あなた*を*愛してくれた*私"*


If it's saying "I loved you", then it shouldn't use してくれた, but it should be 世界で唯一あなたを愛*した*私. No one says だれかを愛してくれた私 because it's like thanking yourself, praising yourself. It appears as a grammatical error unless it's being funny or cynical.

To avoid being taken as あなた was not loved by anyone other than me, to say "I loved only you", it should be 世界であなたひとりを愛した私 or （私は）世界で（ただひとり）あなただけを愛した. The former is not a sentence but just a noun phrase.


----------



## JapanForever

So it is "That's me. You only loved me in this world"?
In any case thanks for your answers!


----------



## karlalou

JapanForever said:


> So it is "That's me. You only loved me in this world"?


To mean "You loved only me in this world" it should be あなた*は*(subject)この世界で私だけ*を*(object)愛*してくれた*. Now it works with してくれた because "me" is the recipient of the action and is thankful for that.

を is a particle to indicate the object of a verb.
To indicate the subject of a verb, usually は or が is used, but not を.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Why "あなたを愛して*くれた*私"?
I have said this many times.
The subject of "... してくれた" is the second or third person.

I wonder why you used "... してくれた" after many explanations.

Or, you want to know what it means even though it is a typo?
It's nonsense.
You should learn with correct sentences.


----------



## frequency

JapanForever said:


> "I'm am the only one who loved you in this world."


Yours is much better than the original text lol!


----------



## karlalou

If you are so sure that it's written by a native Japanese, then this


JapanForever said:


> あなたを愛してくれた世界で唯私


should have more. It's broken at the middle of the sentence. It's continuing.
あなたを愛してくれた世界でただ私…
Then this says, as I've already mentioned a couple of times,
"In this world which loved you (saying it with gratitude to the world), I only ...", and
we don't know what "I" is trying to say. (I find the spelling of 唯 in kanji is rather not very reader-friendly, though maybe it saves a little space on the paper or whatsoever.)

If this interpretation is correct, then this 世界 is not a mere decoration, but it must mean a lot to them.

Please always try to give us the source info as much as possible along with the context.


----------



## frequency

JapanForever said:


> "I'm am the only one who loved you in this world."
> Or "I only loved you in this world."


I guess you tried online automatic translation which inserted くれた in it. This くれた makes the text difficult to find if it is
_I'm only one who loved you_ or _He's the only one who loved me._
You're the only one who knows that.

_I'm the only one who loved you in this world_ means that nobody loved him in the world but the woman did. Try to check how the character looks like. Note that yours is different to _I loved only you in this world_. But yours is likely.


----------

